
Silicon District: Steve Case Is Betting $450 Million on a D.C. Start-Up Hub - llambda
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/12/silicon-district-steve-case-is-betting-450-million-on-a-dc-start-up-hub/249371/
======
fourspace
To be clear, this fund is explicitly NOT for startups. According to this
Washington Post article, they're targeting firms with $100M in revenue to try
and boost them to billion dollar companies.

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/leonsis-
case-...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/leonsis-case-
found-450-million-fund-to-aid-washington-area-start-up-
firms/2011/11/30/gIQAtb1fEO_story.html)

~~~
waxymonkeyfrog
Right, it's not just for seed capital, it's for ramping up. Like Case said,
most job creation doesn't come from a couple founders in a small office or a
50,000 person multinational company. It comes from getting out of the small
office.

